# No left turns?



## Mchild36 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im from a lodge in Ga and I was recently discussing with my cousin from a lodge in Florida, he stated that there are no left turns in Masonry from my journey in my lodge they use left turn all the time...Is this trur?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder if he was speaking symbolicly? We use many left turns in our everyday lives in order to get where we need to be, but perhaps your friend was speaking about traveling from the East to the West by way of the South, which imitates the path of the great luminary of nature, which gives us light to see by.


----------



## Zack (Jul 11, 2011)

Off the top of my head, there are at least 8 left turns in the degree work.  I'm from Florida


----------



## JTM (Jul 11, 2011)

Gerald.Harris:67048 said:
			
		

> I wonder if he was speaking symbolicly? We use many left turns in our everyday lives in order to get where we need to be, but perhaps your friend was speaking about traveling from the East to the West by way of the South, which imitates the path of the great luminary of nature, which gives us light to see by.


this is what i assumed he was referring to when I saw "left" turns.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 11, 2011)

Some other jurisdictions have no left turns, even in their work.  They do not have some of the things that we have.  For example: In Kansas and Antigua there are no left turns, but the walk all around the alter.  There is not a tradition of not breaking the light between the alter and the east.  Its just a difference in the work i different jurisdictions.


----------



## Mchild36 (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought it had something to do with the difference of Prince Hall and International... The statement went like" when you come into the lodge you walk you 3,5,7...He stepped 3 stated there are no left turns in masonry and did a clock wise turn 270Â° and continued on his 5...


----------



## Mchild36 (Jul 11, 2011)

@Beethard Understood I liked the way my cousin stepped but being that we dont do that my lodge would I be wrong for doing it...Being that its something I learned on my journey in masonry


----------



## Beathard (Jul 11, 2011)

Most lodges I have visited in other jurisdictions are as interested in what we do as I am in what they do. I do it our way. The difference sometimes starts a conversation about differences. If I was going to work in one of their degrees I would definitely want to do it their way (you could throw the whole degree off.)


----------

